
Has Tinder lost its spark? - quark33
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/11/dating-apps-has-tinder-lost-its-spark
======
Arrezz
I am so happy that I am out of the rat race that is online dating. It seems
like it's pretty hard to get noticed and the culture of just ghosting people
feels a bit inhumane. I also felt like there was a large disconnect between
what people wanted out of Tinder with my experience on the app.

